# MS-DOS 6.22 access network drives



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have MS-DOS 6.22 and it is connected to the network, i have a couple of network drives i want to access, how would i go about doing this, if it is possible?


SPECS: PAckard Bell NEC Ready 9945 Intel p3 500MHz, ATI Radeon 7500 64MB graphics card, intel nic, 8GB HDD (512MB for DOS)


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you have the DOS drivers for the Intel NIC?

Download *DSK3-1.EXE* and *DSK3-2.EXE* from the MS FTP site:
*ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/bussys/clients/msclient
*
Create a folder on the DOS drive named *netsetup* and copy both files into that folder.
Run both files to extract the contents, do *DSK3-1.EXE* first. You be prompted to overwrite 2-3 files, say yes. (If you dual boot with windows, this can be done in Windows, otherwise boot to DOS).

Follow step 8, then 10-15 from this article:
*18 Steps to a TCP/IP Boot Disk*

Might be easier to use *NDRVR* instead ot *NIC_Driver* as shown in step 8 for the folder with the drivers, easier to type.

I'm not sure if you'll be prompted for a name as step 13 says, I wasn't, but my test system already had a network section in my system.ini file for WFW3.11, so it picked the settings from there.

Make sure you remove the IPX protocol, or you may run short on memory. In fact, if you can install NETBEUI on the systems with the folders you want to access, that is less memory intensive, but will not work across a router. XP and earlier support NETBEUI, I'm not sure about Win2k3. I don't believe Vista or later support it.


----------

